
The extrinsic geometry of deep rectifier networks - aidanrocke
https://keplerlounge.com/deep/learning/2019/03/06/extrinsic-geometry.html
======
gpvos
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier_(neural_networks)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier_\(neural_networks\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_learning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_learning)

